# LACTOSE FREE PLZ - Good weight gain and high protein product



## Jaydee-187 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Im trying very hard to gain weight but find it difficult because im lactose intolerant :cursing: .

Does anyone know any good lactose free powder mixes for sale for extreme weight gain and also a good high whey protein isolate powder mix, or maybe a product that has both in one.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Have you tried whey isolate?

It could make all the difference as it usually contains less than 1% lactose rather than concentrate which contains 5-6%.

For a weight gain just add oats to the isolate.

Have a look at one of the bulk suppliers like MyProtein, BulkPowders and BulkSupplementsDirect.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Im the same buudy so I have ordered whey isolate from My Protein. Another guy on here suggested I add brown rice flour for carbs and a tsp of olive oil. So will keep you up to date on how that works for me

regards


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

I use Holland and Barrett, not very popular on here for some reason but they do two types of lactose free soya protein, I bought both types (only buy when buy 1 get one free or half price offers are on) I get on great with them I mix with Oatly lactose free oat milk, no problems at all.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm also lactose intolerant, you need isolate whey.. i used this

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/reflex-instant-whey---227kg--5lbs-660-p.asp


----------

